# H} WoC, Skaven beastmen W} chaos daemons(UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is what I have:

Warriors Of Chaos

36 Warriors
16 Marauders
Exalted hero with 2 axes
Exalted hero with axe and shield
Limited Edition battle standard bearer (need head and weapon)
Chaos Sorcerer with familiar
Manticore with parts for lord or sorcerer

Skaven

Queek the headtaker
2 master moulders
2 rat ogres
Warplock engineer

Beastmen:

3 Minotaurs (2 unbuilt)
Doombull
10 Hounds Of Chaos
9 Bestigors
20 Gors

Here is what I would:

I am after demons preferabily the new kits and I am also after the 40k chaos daemons codex.

UK Only and trade only aswell please.

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

